# Kato Unitrack



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I'm sick of not having anything to run at the house.

Also fearful of losing the older one to tablet/computer/Playstation I will do anything to avoid that!

So I stumbled across some of the good prices on Unitrack which changed my view on it.

Bachmann EZ track was on the list if I did it, but the issues with switches make me a little leery and seeing people comment on the Kato being bullet proof and taking a beating and keep on ticking I decided to go with. He can set up and clean up by himself(he does treat the trains very well).

So I guess after I hit submit here I will be hitting purchase cart next.

I figure if I'm really disappointed in it or get some type of permanent layout running in the house I can get back a good chunk of my money.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Although I do not have any Unitrack, I have looked at it at my local hobby store. It looks very nice and sturdy. I am planning to use it the next time I redo my layout.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I do like my unitrack a lot. It's been perfect for when I get the bug to run trains and want to set up a small loop. Not the cheapest stuff out there, but that's why it's good quality stuff.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The only problem with Unitrack is that you are stuck with their geometry, plus its very pricey. So I'd price up the pieces for the layout before hitting the buy button, you might be in for a shock.

You might be better off making a table for a permanent layout and using something like Peco, a better idea than pulling it all up after each session imo., that's if I'm reading you right.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm using Unitrack and for me it's great. The best part IMO is that it's basically maintenance free, just wipe down the rails once in a while. There is no need to solder connections or ballast, although the down side to that is does not look as realistic as flex or sectional track. While it's true that you are limited to how you set up your layout, you can go to Kato's website and you can find a bunch of track plans for Unitrack. It is more expensive but when you add in the price of cork roadbed and ballast for the other track, the price gap narrows. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> The only problem with Unitrack is that you are stuck with their geometry, plus its very pricey. So I'd price up the pieces for the layout before hitting the buy button, you might be in for a shock.
> 
> You might be better off making a table for a permanent layout and using something like Peco, a better idea than pulling it all up after each session imo., that's if I'm reading you right.


I'm going to throw the water on its pricier than the rest.

Mine is all coming from Japan via Amazon(good yen to dollar rate right now + free shipping). I also found Model Train Stuff and a couple other sites in the states have good deals as well. Good deals as in within a few dollars of the Bachmann stuff. 

I have no room for another table barring an addition to the house(which will happen in 1-2 yr range best guess).

Basically sent $200.

Depending on where I shopped it at I was cheaper than EZ track.

I'm not fighting switches, I want to be able to have some fun running with the kids when work doesn't allow me to get to the club. Every review says bulletproof and I can replace the track joiners. With a 6yr old and 3 yr old, I can see that being a benefit as well(they both do amazing however especially the older one).

Only chance I have at doing a home layout is getting some space when the deck becomes a room or the older boy can keep his room clean(qualifying condition for me to build an around the walls there).

If I get the space for home layout in whatever form, it will be Peco switches for sure. I can probably get a lot of my money back on the Kato if I sell it then.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

When I was in N, I used the Kato. Even the switched were trouble free. The BAchmann EZ track? NS is ok, but KATO is way better. The Bachmann switches are terrible, unless you are like Gomez Addams, and like train wrecks...


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

It's not as expensive as people make it seem. I'm paying nowhere near retail for new and lightly used unitrack off ebay. Let me know how your Japanese transaction goes. I might be buying a bunch of switches and track soon and I've been hesitant to order outside the US.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

If the OP is concerned about losing his older child to video games, etc. then I think Kato Unitrack is an excellent choice. The prime reason for this is that the Kato track can easily be rearranged to different track plans on an existing board. This will alleviate boredom in the short run until the "crew" gets on board with model railroading.
Cycleops point is well taken and you may have to stick to established track plans to facilitate realignment. But don't be hesitant to try different things.
I don't like the term "bulletproof" because it implies perfection, and while very good it is certainly not perfect. Out of 6 turnouts, I have experienced conductivity problems with one. I will admit that operation is worlds better than the mixed bag of Atlas and other train set turnouts I had on my old layout.
Ordering from Japan can be less expensive but ship times may be long. If it is item you need quickly I would use local sources.
Overall I have been pleased with Kato but it definitely is not for everyone.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

nicksim86 said:


> It's not as expensive as people make it seem. I'm paying nowhere near retail for new and lightly used unitrack off ebay. Let me know how your Japanese transaction goes. I might be buying a bunch of switches and track soon and I've been hesitant to order outside the US.


Ordering outside US is no big deal. My other hobby is Transformers and almost all my Transformers Masterpiece figures come come from Hobby link Japan(in Japan), robotkingdom(hong kong) and anime export(in japan w/ cali. port based US end as well). No issues yet, as always check shipping options and if going with EMS(cheapest) it might be 5 days(best ever) but more like 3 weeks on average, at Christmas it might be 5 weeks(latest package). Going thru Amazon like I did you get free shipping depending on the seller.

Hobby Link Japan carries Unitrack as well. If your close to a place like modeltrainstuff you might as well go there. Otherwise you can save $20-30 on shipping on larger orders easy.

Just hope it works and we can have some fun!


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

After trial and error, if you do get set on a track plan ..... Unitrack certainly can be improved with ballasting, painting, etc

I've had semi-permanent unitrack layouts in the past with HO. Even yard and engine service areas, where I brought the areas around the track higher with sheets of cork.

The ease of use, and reliability of these Japanese products are unmatched, IMO. Good luck.

As far as encouraging things other than PlayStation to your boy .... don't fight city hall. Video games will be a part of his life for decades to come, or longer ...... so, join him. I didn't at first .. but, I was wrong not too.

Jim


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

JimL said:


> As far as encouraging things other than PlayStation to your boy .... don't fight city hall. Video games will be a part of his life for decades to come, or longer ...... so, join him. I didn't at first .. but, I was wrong not too.


Solid advice. I'm a huge believer in not letting kids waste away playing too much video games, but you can't keep them off it completely either. Technology is a part of their generation. If they have the "game bug", you can't take the bug out of them. Just like we have the "train bug". But you CAN make them appreciate there's more to life than just games too.

My kids LOVE IT when I agree to sit in with them and play a video game. That is a special moment for them too


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Solid advice. I'm a huge believer in not letting kids waste away playing too much video games, but you can't keep them off it completely either. Technology is a part of their generation. If they have the "game bug", you can't take the bug out of them. Just like we have the "train bug". But you CAN make them appreciate there's more to life than just games too.
> 
> My kids LOVE IT when I agree to sit in with them and play a video game. That is a special moment for them too


I'm not opposed to video games and him using tablets, just want to never get to the point that is all there is.

He knows plenty about trains, comes with me to toy shows, we play Lego, Transformers, cars,etc. He is also my right hand man at train shows and when we get out to the club.

Just want another distraction at home(and I get to play with trains too!)

I won't lie, Dad has been working tons and tons of overtime, so almost guilty conscience doesn't make any of this hard! lol


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

All items are from Japan and now showing as shipped/in transit to carrier, so I might luck out and get this stuff sooner rather than later.

I've been making a few rules for myself.

1) Not to go nuts with buying unitrack(I stuck with manual switches and the like for now).

2) Anything I buy to "accessorize" like a reversing loop controller must be able to be used on a conventional style layout(future if space/money/time allow

3)Try to integrate and test theories on things I have not done that can be applied to conventional layout. 

3a)This goes back to #2 and making/wiring a reverse loop

3b)Also get fully into JMRI and phone throttle for amusement(i can do this on my test track)

This will be run on DCC using my Zephyr Extra. That and my DT402R give me and the little bozo out own throttle.

So we can have fun with Unitrack and run some trains. I can work out all my wiring and control issues and become good at working with them.

Now does anyone on here have good sites for working with HO Unitrack? Hard to find good information on it.

My biggest beef so far with Kato is information on their product. You have to read and dissect to find out what parts you need just to make a basic circle or half circle....... Anything else you can buy what you need without having to think. Didn't realize I would need to get the smaller track pieces to go with the manual switches(my fault). I need to track down parts and prices for the powered switch assemblies as it might be cheaper to go that route since u have powered switches and the extra track pieces.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

Fifer hobby has a bunch of videos on unitrack. it's n scale but the same principles apply
https://www.youtube.com/user/mrfifer/videos


here's a list of kato's track plans
https://www.katousa.com/track-plans/ho-plans.html

personally, I think trying to come up with your own plan is half the fun, especially when I was a kid putting together pieces of sectional track on the floor


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Still waiting, it has all shipped though.

Starting to jones for it though!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Ordered on the 11th shipped on the 21st from Japan. So we are at 17 travel days now. I expect it to be here any day now.

I did win some used straight Unitrack that I found that had the bidding end during the SuperBowl. That came in today. All I can say so far is "Wow!", this stuff beats the snot out of the EZ track I set up my DCC test on.... Goes together better, looks better, feels better(and its used), less gap in connections and if the connectors get messed up they can be replaced. Really excited for my large order to get here now! First impression is impressive.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

3.8TransAM said:


> Well, I'm sick of not having anything to run at the house.
> 
> Also fearful of losing the older one to tablet/computer/Playstation I will do anything to avoid that!
> 
> ...


Firstly, yeah, you can't compete with Video games; I have been a train nut since I was a wee lad, but when pong came along, later the Commodore 64, and on it went; I enjoyed video games and met my 2nd wife playing an online game and she immigrated over from England in 2011 and we've been married since. So video games along with some common sense and balance aren't a bad thing.

As for having no layout, yeah it sucks. After I was divorced from my 1st wife, I lived in small apartments and her lawyer had a very sharp pencil and mine were useless so I had no place really for a layout for nearly 15 years. Even now I only have a small town house but at least a 10x18' basement room for the layout.

That said, Kato unitrack can be had for decent prices - MB Klein carries it and their shipping costs are more reasonable than most. Most say that Bachman turnouts are junk, so go Kato. Before my wife and I finally bought the townhouse, I had a circle of Kato Unitrack I set up for a test track to at least run some trains. Hey, it's a lot better than nothing.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

riogrande said:


> Firstly, yeah, you can't compete with Video games; I have been a train nut since I was a wee lad, but when pong came along, later the Commodore 64, and on it went; I enjoyed video games and met my 2nd wife playing an online game and she immigrated over from England in 2011 and we've been married since. So video games along with some common sense and balance aren't a bad thing.
> 
> As for having no layout, yeah it sucks. After I was divorced from my 1st wife, I lived in small apartments and her lawyer had a very sharp pencil and mine were useless so I had no place really for a layout for nearly 15 years. Even now I only have a small town house but at least a 10x18' basement room for the layout.
> 
> That said, Kato unitrack can be had for decent prices - MB Klein carries it and their shipping costs are more reasonable than most. Most say that Bachman turnouts are junk, so go Kato. Before my wife and I finally bought the townhouse, I had a circle of Kato Unitrack I set up for a test track to at least run some trains. Hey, it's a lot better than nothing.


Game wasn't Ikariam by chance was it?


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I've never heard of Ikariam. Since the game my wife and I met on has gone down hill, neither of us have played now for about 3-4 years now. There have been so many MMORPG online games that if the game I was playing wasn't one of the big ones, it might take all day to guess the name, and still not get it right. It was a Korean MMORPG that was first in beta during 2004/2005 and went Pay to Play Dec 2005. Immediately prior to that I mostly played AD&D style RPG's like Baulders Gate, Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, etc. with some friends where I lived. They could be played single player or up to 6 person party over the internet. I never did play any of the big fantasy MMROPGs like Everquest or WOW although my wife WOW before she met me for a while. She still occasionally keeps in touch with one or two old friends from WOW.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

riogrande said:


> I've never heard of Ikariam. Since the game my wife and I met on has gone down hill, neither of us have played now for about 3-4 years now. There have been so many MMORPG online games that if the game I was playing wasn't one of the big ones, it might take all day to guess the name, and still not get it right. It was a Korean MMORPG that was first in beta during 2004/2005 and went Pay to Play Dec 2005. Immediately prior to that I mostly played AD&D style RPG's like Baulders Gate, Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, etc. with some friends where I lived. They could be played single player or up to 6 person party over the internet. I never did play any of the big fantasy MMROPGs like Everquest or WOW although my wife WOW before she met me for a while. She still occasionally keeps in touch with one or two old friends from WOW.


I only asked because someone in my alliance on Ikariam met his wife that way.


First impressions on the used Unitrack I got it great. Kind of sad I only have some straights right now.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I knew a number of couples that met on the game I played. In most cases, they were international marriages. My wife is from England. I think a Swedish guy met a girl from Oregon and they got married - he immigrated to the US. There was another couple Sweden and Holland. Not unusual - especially if the games had players from all over the world. Before my wife immigrated, we would play and chat regularly - it took over a year to go through the red-tape mill to get a fiancée Visa. BTW, that's a good thing as it helps to not rush into something major like that.

I think you'll be happy with the KATO unitrack. The rail is code 83 so it's close to scale and it's good quality. It also comes in quite a few radii so aren't stuck only with sharp 4x8 layout curves - KATO makes curves as follows:

21 5/8" Radius 
24" Radius 
26 3/8" Radius
28 3/4" Radius
31 1/8" Radius

I bought 28 3/4" for my test track and while that may seem broad to some, my 89' flat cars made those curves seem sharp still.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought the large loop with the 28" curves.

The #6 siding set and a few extra manual switches and straights.

Snagged the used stuff I already got off of ebay.

Not doing anything else until the boys and I test drive it some here and see how it goes.

Like I said earlier, initial impressions are pretty good!


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

That should do you pretty well. The 28 inch curves should be able to handle most anything you run on it, even if the longer cars don't look great. Most trains sold these days from the major makers (Atlas, Athearn, etc.) have minimums of no more than 24 inches on long cars like 89' flat cars, passenger cars etc. So it's always good to be well above that for best results!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, depending on results once we get some play time in I will ponder some of their other offerings.

I already see it being combined with Duplo, Lego and Paw Patrol, but thats okay as long as we have fun


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

3.8TransAM said:


> I already see it being combined with Duplo, Lego and Paw Patrol, but thats okay as long as we have fun


Now THAT sounds like fun! :thumbsup:

And if you're not having fun, why do it?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't see a problem with expense...
At Modeltrainstuff, the basic Unitrack 4x8 oval is $65.
The advanced-set oval w/switches, etc, is $180.
A 25-piece bundle of Peco flex track is $135 or so.
For a get-me-up-and-running situation, it seems to me that the Unitrack is a good deal, especially when you don't have a table or a permanent spot.
There are times when I'd rather spend $32 on a RTR hopper than $12 on a kit.
Sometimes it's a no brainer. You do what you gotta' do.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Think I spent like $220 total including the used stuff I grabbed on ebay.

I am okay with that as long as it does what I'm intending it for.

If it passes the carpet test on cardboard stripping I've been cutting up while waiting for it to get here, we will proceed from there.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, scored a massive Unitrack haul today.

NOS in the boxes still....... Basically picked up boxes of 10 pieces of track for what they sell 4 piece packages for now. Picked up 31 inch and 28 inch loops, 4 powered #6 switches, 4 feeders, 3 boxes of 9 3/4 straights, another box of shorter straights. 

I must say this stuff is amazing for being sectional track.

When the stuff from Japan comes in I'll be swimming in the stuff.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have used unitrack for my permanent Ho layout. It is the best track system there is. Yes it is a little more expensive but the quality outweighs the price IMO. 

The switch's are bullet proof, in 3 years I have had not one problem with either the track or the switches

Not as prototypically as other track but if you want to run trains without any problems then Kato unitrack should be your choice, I did.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Good score TransAm. Yes, KATO is probably the best sectional track you can buy, that comes with a base. Quality does out way price - Bachman EZ might be ok for a circle but add their switches and things go down hill after that.

Probably the way to get the most realistic track is to buy quality track components from Walthers, Shinohara, Micro Engineering, Peco etc. and then paint, weather and ballast the track.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, those other options are great ways of doing it but it is not for me. I have Parkinson's in the early stages and most likely will not get better. If not for unitrack I would not have the layout I do. My layout which is 22x12 which I had to do with those other track systems I would never never have trains running.

My layout is totally Ho scale above the rails but there are scenery tricks to hide some of the issues of the height of unitrack.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Got one of two Japan packages today, had to pick it up at the post office. Nothing exciting, couple feeder sections, pair of feeder unijoiners, some straight pieces and some end of track bumpers.

The other box will be another good sized haul large basic oval, #6 siding, extra switches, etc and do forth lol.

I do need to figure out a semi-permanent space to use around here though.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Be interested to see what you can conjure up from all those bits and pieces 3.8TransAM.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Be interested to see what you can conjure up from all those bits and pieces 3.8TransAM.


Who knows lol. With a 6yr old and 4 yr old to assist me, Lord only knows what you might end up seeing

Got a few ideas for the older boys room, but for now I make them clean up, then I vacuum, then we set up track.

Just got my last box from Japan, so that is another large radius oval, #6 switch siding and extra #6 switches.

I think in the not too distant future I might use it for an around the wall shelf type set up in his room.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got a couple of packs of 14-1/2" straights from Modeltrainstuff...
Not bad looking, and easy to connect.

The nubs underneath, along the centerline, I assume are to prevent sag.
But I'm not sure why there's holes in them. It'd be pretty difficult to use them as screw-downs.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Just got a couple of packs of 14-1/2" straights from Modeltrainstuff...
> Not bad looking, and easy to connect.
> 
> The nubs underneath, along the centerline, I assume are to prevent sag.
> But I'm not sure why there's holes in them. It'd be pretty difficult to use them as screw-downs.


I always wondered about those too. No idea.
How did the used stuff from eBay work? I just bought about $60 worth of new Unitrack. I looked at some eBay auctions and thought prices were great. A lot of turnouts.
Trouble is I can't use a lot of that stuff now, and can't justify spending over 100 bucks on things that are going to sit in the track box until who knows when. That's the kind of thing that draws attention of the wife. Can't have that.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

And I guess it was actually Trans Am that bought the used track from eBay, unless you also did, Late Starter. Sorry, trying to keep up with a one year old, run trains, adjust layout and post. Too much activity, not enough brain cells. :laugh: Coffee time.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol...
I was thinking of getting them from eBay, but I just needed a few sections to photograph weathered models on.
No track laid yet.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

The holes in the back of the track can be drilled out thru the bottom and used to hold the track down w/ long nails.

Picked up a second haul from the same guy.

I think I could do what I have in my head now for an around the walls, just need to get the room setup 100% before starting.


----------



## Chootssss (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello. I recently bought KATO 20-851 endless basic set with guage M2 siding and wanted to know what other tracks packages do I buy to maximize my 2'x4' track layout. Thank you


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have HO Unitrack and 20-851 sounds like an N scale designation. I would suggest going on Kato's website to answer your question. They have trackplans you can use. You could also post your question on the N scale forum here. Good luck.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

2'x4' does sound like N scale.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

GNfan said:


> 2'x4' does sound like N scale.


...and there is also that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chootssss said:


> Hello. I recently bought KATO 20-851 endless basic set with guage M2 siding and wanted to know what other tracks packages do I buy to maximize my 2'x4' track layout. Thank you


A 2x4 is a 2x4; it's not going to get any bigger by adding track to it.

This space really limits you quite a bit for what you can do with it. I think what you're asking is how do you add the maximum amount of track possible to your layout space. Look at the various "V" set offerings for the Unitrack system. There is an inner loop, designed to fit inside the M2, an outer loop designed to go around the outside of it (although you would have to check whether you had room for that in your 2x4 space). You could also add another passing siding, and perhaps one or two industrial sidings in the center of the oval. If you purchase the other loops, you could purchase 2 turnouts (per loop) separately and connect the loops together; 4 per loop if you don't want to back the train up to return to the other loop. These turnouts would be used in place of straight track segments on the long legs.

As Gramps noted, there are also plenty of layout ideas on the KatoUSA website.


----------



## jbandjudy (10 mo ago)

Cycleops said:


> The only problem with Unitrack is that you are stuck with their geometry, plus its very pricey. So I'd price up the pieces for the layout before hitting the buy button, you might be in for a shock.
> 
> You might be better off making a table for a permanent layout and using something like Peco, a better idea than pulling it all up after each session imo., that's if I'm reading you right.


Watch some of Mike Fifer YouTube videos to modify Unitrack - even make fles track!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

That original thread is five years old. The newest posts are almost three years old. Many of the contributors to that thread are long gone. It is interesting to read after all these years though. Some of us are still around lol.


----------

